# Angled ceiling speakers?



## clint357 (Mar 20, 2016)

I am looking to get the best setup for my new TV that will be above my mantle with an 8' ceiling. There will be about 5" total difference between the height of the TV and the distance from the mantle to the ceiling. This means that I can do in-wall fronts and a low profile center on the mantle (limited selection), or I can do angled in-ceiling speakers but I don't see a lot of options. I found a "Theater Solutions TSS8A " on Amazon that look promising, but it's an off-brand that I'm not sure I really trust. The angled in-ceiling speakers seem like they would make for a really clean install, but I don't know much about them. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I have Paradigm in ceiling speakers that you can angle. I got it in 2013 and so far so good. Great sound.

Paradigm Reference series 8" in ceiling speakers (AMS-150R) - 30 degree tilting speakers


----------



## clint357 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm now thinking that I may just try to talk my wife into letting a short center sit on the mantle (like a Polk S35) and then throw up some Jbl Sp6II or Sp8II in the wall. If anyone has any better suggestions for a sub-$500 LRC setup, I would appreciate it. I will only have 4" or 5" under the tv though.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

ELURA S8LCR BLUE LABEL - made by Sonance very very good . I have them for atmos x4

http://elura.audio/blue-label-by-sonance-premium-series-in-ceiling.php


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I just got 4 of these for my Atmos install. While waiting for my avr and cable, I installed them in some really horrible boxes just to hear them. I installed them in my bedroom 5.1 system. They image like crazy, and after a couple hours the tweeters seemed to open up, whereas they were a little laid back. I chose them due to my angled ceiling. The 15deg offset almost matches my 10deg ceiling. I’m not a true believer in swiveling tweeters. Highly recommend. 
https://rslspeakers.com/products/c34e-edgeless-in-ceiling-speaker/

Also, in my living room HT I installed these. My wife wanted my huge s-38 surrounds to go. I said fine, I’ll put the surrounds in the wall, BUT I’m putting 4 more in the ceiling. Ok!!!
https://www.jbl.com/mothers-day-sale/STUDIO2+55IW.html
I’ve been very impressed which is saying a lot since the speakers they replaced were very very good.
https://www.jbl.com/loudspeakers/ARENA+55IW.html
Also come in the arena version


----------



## MadMonty (May 10, 2017)

Not what you asked, but before you spend your dough on special speakers, may I share with you something I learned? 
You may want to reconsider mounting the monitor so far above your eyes. When I worked on an interdisciplinary design team to create a design guide for electronic classrooms, one of the key factors we considered was the ergonomics of looking at images for a period of time. The eye prefers to look a bit below horizontal for maximum viewing comfort and minimal fatigue, dry eye, etc. That's where most people put their computer monitors and TV's (at least before they became so big that you can't help but look up to focus on the top of the picture). That's where you hold a book. 
I understand the temptation to put the screen where you might hang a picture - it can be an aesthetic solution. Another approach is to put it in front of the firebox, framed by the mantle. But then, you may not have any other option.


----------

